# make your own toothpaste



## twitches (Mar 23, 2011)

just thought id share this one
its way cheaper than having to buy toothpaste 

2 tbp calcium carbonate (i use crushed up tums)
1 tbs baking soda 
1-2 tsp glycerin (this is just to make it look more toothpastey) you can use vasoline or whatever
a little bit of water
mix that shit up and youv got some damn fine toothpaste, you can also add some peppermint extract if you want it to taste more like the store bought shit


----------



## xbocax (Mar 23, 2011)

my gf jus made me this for my birfday :]


----------

